# Neato , i negociated a rare Gesualdo that was 17 u$ to 11 u$ what a deal 1970 mint!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was ain't sure there were still cash on my card ,enought to purchased this, and i have a bunch of Gesualdo allready cd and Vynil this one is a split Gesualdo\ monteverdi called Motets & Madrigals again but from another ensemble,Monteverdi choir (i think), so did i made a good deal? is it a good recording ,whit good singers, tell me more?

on argo label, this most be a good recording hmm??

:tiphat:


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I have heard a few Argo records. They were fine.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I have heard a few Argo records. They were fine.*

Cool this is goeing into a safe whit my other rare vynil LP


----------

